# Food Safety News - 03/26/2021..... FDA demands records from bottled water company linked to hepatitis outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Mar 26, 2021)

*FDA demands records from bottled water company linked to hepatitis outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Mar 26, 2021 12:05 am A bottled water company continues to refuse to cooperate with an FDA investigation of non-viral hepatitis. The agency reports that the water is the only common denominator among the outbreak patients. “Given a lack of cooperation by the firm, FDA investigators have been unable to complete investigations at the ‘Real Water’ Inc. facilities in Henderson,... Continue Reading


*USDA starts formal rulemaking process for RFID ear tags*
By News Desk on Mar 26, 2021 12:03 am USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS), has backed off its July 5, 2020, Federal Register Notice that would have required the use of radio frequency identification (RFID) ear tags on all adult cattle and bison moved in interstate commerce by Jan. 1, 2023. This means that the original notice will not be finalized... Continue Reading


*New Zealand renews raw mussels warning due to Vibrio rise*
By News Desk on Mar 26, 2021 12:01 am Food safety officials in New Zealand have again warned people not to eat raw mussels because of a risk of Vibrio infection. Figures from the Institute of Environmental Science and Research (ESR) show a spike in illnesses, with 22 since the beginning of the year. This compares with 14 for the first three months of... Continue Reading


*Chinese hot pot products not eligible for export to USA are recalled*
By News Desk on Mar 25, 2021 06:57 pm South El Monte, CA-based BC Food LA, LLC, doing business as B & C Food Co., has recalled more than 1,600 pounds of Chinese-style hot pot base products containing beef tallow. The products were imported from the People’s Republic of China, a country ineligible to export beef to the United States, according to USDA’S Food... Continue Reading


----------

